
Neural Redis: simple to use neural network data structure module for Redis - antirez
https://github.com/antirez/neural-redis
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
antirez
Right! Did not thought about posting it as a Show HN. Next time for a project
like that I'll do :-) Thanks.

